# Not much smoke in Dyna-Glo smoker



## vulcancowboy (Jul 29, 2016)

Noob here, just got a Dyna-Glo propane smoker. Not much smoke, I've tried chunks, chips, soaking and not much smoke. The wood kinda turns to charcoal. HELP!
:unsure:


----------



## ceasarasmokus (Oct 13, 2016)

Its the wood box. I swapped mine with a cast iron dutch oven with holes drilled in it. I also modded the lower vents so I could fully close them. I get great smoke from chunks. I fill the dutch oven with water and wood chunks. Plus I use a digital thermometer to accurately set the temp to about 225-235.













20161012_174547.jpg



__ ceasarasmokus
__ Oct 13, 2016


----------



## ceasarasmokus (Oct 13, 2016)

My vent mod...












20161012_174633.jpg



__ ceasarasmokus
__ Oct 13, 2016


----------

